# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > طلبات الزبونات >  ارقام خطابات في الامارات

## اسماء الهاملي

خواتي اذا حد يعرف ارقام خطابات طرشولي ع خاص

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

مساعدة 
لمحبين المحاشي 
فديتكم وين اقدر احصل مكينة آلة عين جمل رقمها... 
الشارقة-دبي-ابوظبي-راس الخيمة 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه 
دلكة سودانيه 
عرض منتجاتكم 
دريول عربي جامعي من نوع خاص مواليد السعوديه 
عروض للخياطه

----------


## جيجان123

هلا قلبي ربي يوفقك وعليك بالاستغفار ةسورة البقره يوميا

----------


## حصوص12

0502305363 ام محمد ثقة والله

----------


## سلامة المحيربي

وانا بعد اقول الوالدة ام محمد ربي يحفظها 0502305363

----------


## فدوة العامرية

ما تقصروا بالفعل انسانة طيبة ومحترمة وعندها ضمير

----------


## fattaamii

فيكم الخير 
البعض ان عرس من صوب خطابة ما يحب يرمس ولا يساعدون الباقيات حسد ولا شو بالضبط 
هذي صحيح 
ام محمد معروفة على مستوى و شغلها نظيف وسعرها بسيط 
تحياتي لج ام محمد الله يوفقج 
شاركوا تجاربكم عسب الباقيين يستفيدوا

----------


## umali22

هلا اختي الخطابة ام سعيد 0507462500

----------


## سلطان السويدي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بما اني اول ريال يشارك في هذا الموضوع 
اريد اضيف مشاركتي الطيبة عن موضوع الزواج 


يالطيبات انا قدمت في اكثر من مكان ويشهد على كلامي رب العالمين ..
قدمت اولا عند الخطابة ام سعود لكن بيزاتي سارن وطارن 
وعقب قدمت في تزويج الي الكل يطريه ودفعت الفين وخمس وما يردونهن وما حصلت الي فخاطري
وعقب بطلت النت وشفت الكل يطريها 
اقسم بالله انها تستاهل هذي الحرمة 
اولا اسلوبها طيب وثانيا تحملتني وايد وايد وثالثا تشتغل بذمة وضمير ومحترمة خصوصيتي وايد ورابعا واهم نقطة صادقة قالتلي انا البنات في الي شفت صورهن وفي لا لكن عن اخلاق ما اعرف واسالوا عنهم 
والله شفت البنت الاولى ما يازتلي وعقب لين الحمدلله ربي وفقني وبملج قبل العيد 
فنصيحتي لكم يا عيال زايد ويا خوياي عليكم فيها 
وانا سمعت عنها من ربعي بعد يطرونها 
استوينا في دنيا ضيقة محد يعرف احد وكل حد في بيته متخبي ومحد يزور حد 
الخطابة ونعم فيها ونعم فيها و يزاكم الله خير يالاخوات على مبادرتكم الطيبة وساعدتونا 

+971502305363

----------


## جوري الصحراء

الخطابة ام عبدالله 0505332774

----------


## جوري الصحراء

يرجى حذف رقم ام عبدالله

----------


## سعيد الرميثي

يزاك الله خير اخوي سلطان ما قصرت ولا قصروا كل الي كتبوا عنها 
بنتي ملجتها عقب اسبوعين وماقصرت بنت اصايل وكفوا من رباها والله انشهد

----------


## سعد عدناني

> هلا اختي الخطابة ام سعيد 0507462500

----------


## Iman.98

الخطابه ام حميد ثقه 
+971 54 568 7802

----------


## مريومةالبلوشي

> الخطابه ام حميد ثقه 
> +971 54 568 7802


كلهم كلام فاضي 
ولا عندهن خبرة 
لفيت على الكل وماشي فايدة ودافعة فوق 15 الف 
عليكم بام محمد نمبر ون والله وبس 
وهلي بعد ما يدرون اني كنت مقدمة عندها وعرست 

خطابة نمبر ون 0502305363

----------


## Iman.98

> كلهم كلام فاضي 
> ولا عندهن خبرة 
> لفيت على الكل وماشي فايدة ودافعة فوق 15 الف 
> عليكم بام محمد نمبر ون والله وبس 
> وهلي بعد ما يدرون اني كنت مقدمة عندها وعرست 
> 
> خطابة نمبر ون 0502305363


بالعكس ماشاءالله عليها من رمستها الاسبوع الثاني يابت لي 2 و عرست ماشاءالله و ع طول ردت علي وما طولت مب الكل مثل بعض في الزين وفي الشين وانا قلت تجربتي واكيد شي وايد تجربتهم ويا ام محمد مب مثلج وفالنهايه هو نصيب حبيبتي

----------


## Iman.98

الله يوفق الجميع ويرزق الكل يارب وانا ام حميد جربتها وتجربتي وياها اللهم لك الحمد كانت زينه

----------


## ام__عبدالله

> الله يوفق الجميع ويرزق الكل يارب وانا ام حميد جربتها وتجربتي وياها اللهم لك الحمد كانت زينه


اللهم امين يارب و انا بعد اقول ام حميد ماشاءالله عليها هي الي زوجت اخوي و الحلو فيها ماتشل البيزات لين ما يتم كل شي

----------


## مريومةالبلوشي

> اللهم امين يارب و انا بعد اقول ام حميد ماشاءالله عليها هي الي زوجت اخوي و الحلو فيها ماتشل البيزات لين ما يتم كل شي


كلام فاضي ودعايات بس عن الخرط 
عقب بتيين من حساب ثاني تتمدحين

----------


## مريومةالبلوشي

> كلام فاضي ودعايات بس عن الخرط 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
> عقب بتيين من حساب ثاني تتمدحين

----------


## Iman.98

> كلام فاضي ودعايات بس عن الخرط 
> عقب بتيين من حساب ثاني تتمدحين


ما بنزل من عمري وبرد عليج مبين منو الي يسوي الدعايات ماشاءالله شكلج انتي الخطابة يوم مشتطه هالكثر المنتدى حق الكل والي عنده رقم يحطه بلاج زعلانه انتي و داشه بشرج ع خلق الله هدي ماما حبيبتي ترا محد يشل رزق حد ومبين عليه منو الي يسوي الدعايات ♥

----------


## مريومةالبلوشي

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣 ضحكتيني كم عمرج 20 ولا 19 😂 ماعندي شغلة غيرج 😂😂😂😂 انا خطابة ياناس بزوجكم 🤣 بحط رقم يديد شرات ام حميد

----------


## بنت الخير 22

ماشاء الله رياييل فالمنتدى ويانا

----------


## بنت الخير 22

الله المستعان

----------


## سلامي 7

رقم خطابة وان شاء الله تفوق بين كل من يبغى الحلال والنعم فيها نحن جربناها وماشاء الله ربيعتي حامل الحين فالبدايه تجيب لج مب شرط من اول مره لين ماتلقون الي يناسبكم حبيت افيد الجميع والدال عالخير كفاعله في ناس وايد ما تخبر ما عرف ليش 🙂 عالعموم رقم الخطابة +971 56 420 9457 و بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## سلامي 7

صح نسيت اخبركم الافضل واتساب 
رقم الخطابة. 


â€­+971 56 420 9457â€¬

----------


## طيف البلوشي

> 0502305363 ام محمد ثقة والله


بغيت اسأل عن المبلغ المادي اللي تاخذه؟

----------


## Memeeeee

> 0502305363 ام محمد ثقة والله


والله حبيبتي تبين الصراحه يمكن ها كان قبل الحين حالها من حال غيرها وقت التسجيل والدفع الصراحه بيردون عليج بسرعه بس عقب مهمى تكلمينهم ما بيردون عليج عقب التسجي وهذا الي صار معاي للاسف بس الحمدلله ع كل حال

----------


## طيف البلوشي

> والله حبيبتي تبين الصراحه يمكن ها كان قبل الحين حالها من حال غيرها وقت التسجيل والدفع الصراحه بيردون عليج بسرعه بس عقب مهمى تكلمينهم ما بيردون عليج عقب التسجي وهذا الي صار معاي للاسف بس الحمدلله ع كل حال


 صح كلامج! ف البدايه ردت عليّه ع طول و عقب قامت ما ترد و يوم اسأل ترد عقب فتره.

----------


## طيف البلوشي

عاد نحن تواصلنا وياها و الله يجزاها الخير ردت علينا و عطيناها البيانات بس ماشفنا رد،اكثر عن شهر الحين نتريا. 
الله يكتب اللي فيه الخير بس بغيت اسأل كم المده اللي تاخذها لين ترد ؟

----------


## ام غاية وغلا

انا قدمت عندها شهر 11 وما رمستني الا شهر 2 وعرست اول 3 كان زواجي بسرعة ،، وفي بعد ربيعتي قدمت عندها من قبلي

----------


## سيده ناضجه

بنات اللي تبي دريول عربي جامعي مواليد خليج مصري تراسلني هو ببلاده الحين محترم جدا وهادي ونظيف ويشتغل كل شي داخل الفيلا

----------


## سيده ناضجه

رقم دريول جامعي مصري مواليد خليج يتقن اللهجة خليجيه نظيف محترم اشتغل بدبي 8 شهور
الحين ببلاده اللي تحب وتقدر تسوي له فيزا استقدام للعمل لديها أي شي
00201211542073

----------

